# Surfers Journal



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

I will log progress, photo's, training, diet etc etc

Any positive imput welcome

STATS

5' 5"

160lbs @ 13%

Currently cutting

A few shots.

13%

5'5"

160lbs



















Not flexed...










Flexed










Excuse the **** poor posing!

TRAINING

Mon: Chest and Bi's - 40 minutes cardio

Tues: Legs and Calves

Wed: Rest - Option of cardio (if the legs can take it)

Thurs: Shoulders and Tri - 40 minutes cardio

Fri: Back and Traps - 40 minutes cardio

Sat: Rest

Sun: Rest - Optional Cardio

DIET










CUT










BULK










Surfer


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Today was chest and Bi's

Chest

Dumbell Press

12 x 34kg

10 x 36kg

8 x 38kg

8 x 40kg

Inclined Barbell Press

12 x 65kg

12 x 70

10 x 75

8 x 80

:thumbdown: Upper chest is a real weakness to be worked on, thinking of switching to dumbells for this also.

Cable Fly - Slow contractions

12 x 10kg

12 x 12.5kg

12 x 12.5kg

10 x 15kg

Bi's

Standing Ez Bar Curls

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

Seated Dumbell Curls

10 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

Added 40 minutes cardio to this and were done.

Simple enough workout and a good pump.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

2068.3 cals for your cutting dude, the diagrams make it kinda hard to see what your eating throughout the day, try and make one up nice and simple. But they look ok, Calorie wise. Need to see what your food your acutally taking in each day. Bulking wise your cals are 3125.2, seems ok, but again need to see what your taking in. Id maybe delete the diagram food thingy, and just type out a simple diet of what your eating. Check my How to Prepare Thread. For an idea on layout

Monday

meal 1

meal 2

meal 3 etc


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Geo said:


> 2068.3 cals for your cutting dude, the diagrams make it kinda hard to see what your eating throughout the day, try and make one up nice and simple. But they look ok, Calorie wise. Need to see what your food your acutally taking in each day. Bulking wise your cals are 3125.2, seems ok, but again need to see what your taking in. Id maybe delete the diagram food thingy, and just type out a simple diet of what your eating. Check my How to Prepare Thread. For an idea on layout
> 
> Monday
> 
> ...


Hmmm If you take a look at the symbols on the far left before descriptions the meals are grouped together according to the symbols i.e. meal one is the little cereal bowl type thingy... Sorry about that you need to be able to read Egyptian hieroglyphs to make any sense of it. If it still makes no sense I'll chuck it out the window and start over, this might help...lol


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Might be an idea dude, will take ages to read through what you actually eat.

Go for something like

Meal 1

Baked Potato, cottage chesse

Meal 2 Steak, veg, Potato

Meal 3 5 eggs, 30g cheese.

Its alot easier to read this way.

Geo


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good to see you surph...


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> good to see you surph...


And you too mate.

Have been reading through your Journal things are going well for you, sponsored and all now! Ohh get you!

What was with the change of heart with the MMA. Last I read you were dead set against the idea of bodybuilding and conests?

Good board here, lots of dedicated members who actually 'walk the walk' rather than just talking about it lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

change of heart due to the black hole of MMA

it will suck all your free time for training and if your not on the top of your game, you will get smacked the crap out of by someone who is willing to train all hours under the sun.

I had no social life, girlfriend at the end of her tether with me and black eyes and bruises at work wasnt going down well.

i miss MMA but you have to either be single and/or a hermit

i like this place, people actually talk about bodybuilding rather than emo issues like fashion or some twerp who wound them up lol.


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Legs and calves

Squats

5 sets

10 x 80kg

10 x 90kg

10 x 100kg

10 x 110kg

10 x 120kg

Incline leg press

Big fun 100's stolen from Geo Stolen from Delhi

3 sets with 80kg

20reps/20secs rest

20reps/20secs rest

20reps/20secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

These are far from fun. I never though when you sit down in the incline press and do the first couple of reps that I would be in so much pain with the first three 20 rep sets complete.... and 4 sets of ten to go. I kept my form nice and tight and deep. Lol, wobbling like bambi when I was finished these

Walking Dumbell Lunges

12 Steps each leg

12 x 10kg

I got five steps on each leg and had to stop because the back pump from the incline was still with me and aching!

12 x 10

12 x 10

I usually do the walking dumbell lunges with 22kgs each hand but my legs couldn't have handled that today although I think I could go a little heavier next week.

Leg Extensions 3 sets

40kg

45kg

50kg

Walked down stairs clutching the rail crying inside!

Done!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

he he,

these fun 100's are a killer, look out for tomorrow when you will be sore, its gets worse as the next day you are in serious pain.

Enjoy bro glad you like them

Geo


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have some photo's but I can't find the cable to hook them up to the computer so I have ordered one from ebay. Should be here from Hong Kong soon ... I should have checked where it was coming from before I bought! :cursing:

Thursday is legs and Im hoping I'll be able to do some cardio tomorrow but by the sounds of it that may not happen.

I'm still lacking in chest when I loo at my photos and this is something that is becoming a real pain, any advice for bringing it on? Im all out of Ideas, Dumbell barbell close grip wider grip dips etc etc all been done. Everything else has been making progress but this frickin chest of mine!!! :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hmm not as a bad as I thought as I would be this morning but in saying that I do feel myself getting a little stiff as the day goes on and I usually feel the worst of my doms on the second day.

Going to fit in some Cardio this afternoon 40mins 135-140 HR.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'm on 15's on the squats at the moment, your 10's look like bliss right now lol


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Lol, I would dread to think of what it would be like to try and give the whole workout after the 15 reps on each set of squats!

I tell you what... You do it and let me know :thumb:


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

No Cardio yesterday. Legs got progressively worse until I was stiff as a board. Shoulders and Tri's Today and hopefully some cardio 40mins at 135-145bpm.

I'm lovin the sore legs ... :cool2:

Surfer


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good luck with your goals Surf!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So i take i the legs were sore after 2 days dude?? hehe.

Geo


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Good luck with your goals Surf!


Cheers mate... :thumb:



Geo said:


> So i take i the legs were sore after 2 days dude?? hehe.
> 
> Geo


Geo, sore like its the first time all over again lol. Be sure to post up Candy when you give it a blast.



Surferph34 said:


> ... Shoulders and Tri's Today and hopefully some cardio 40mins at 135-145bpm...


This didn't happen yesterday as some stuff came up so It'll be done Saturday instead. Back today with my training partner and 40mins cardio...


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Back

Deadlift

10 x 60kg

6 x 140kg

6 x 140kg

6 x 150kg

6 x 160kg

Dumbell Bent over rows

10 x 40kg

10 x 42kg

10 x 44kg

9/10 x 50kg

Cable Close Grip Pulldown

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg

and then 30 minutes cardio

All in all not bad session.....


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Shoulders and Triceps

uugghhh.....I dont like working out in the morning, weight is typically 5kg down all over the place... Anyway

Seated Smiths Military Press

12 x 40kg

12 x 40kg

12 x 45kg

12 x 45kg

Seated Smiths Behind the Neck Press

12 x 30kg

12 x 30kg

12 x 30kg

10 x 35kg

Superset

Side Dumbell Raises

10 x 10kg

10 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

Side Cable Raises

10 x 7.5kg

10 x 7.5kg

10 x 7.5kg

Triceps

As I had no Spotter I did this on the Smiths as well. Usually done on the EZ curl bar.

Close Grip Bench

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 65kg

Own bodyweight Dips

5 sets of 12 dips

Superset

Horizontal leg press calves extensions

10 x 100kg

10 x 100kg

10 x 100kg

10 x 100kg

10 x 100kg

Not the best feeling of workouts but thats me in the mornings...

No Cardio to day was already two pounds down this week.

Surfer


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Today was chest and Bi's

Chest

Dumbell Press

12 x 34kg

10 x 36kg

8 x 38kg

8 x 40kg

Smiths Inclined Barbell Press - Rack was busy :cursing:

12 x 70kg

12 x 75kg

10 x 80kg

8 x 90kg

Cable Fly

12 x 10kg

12 x 12.5kg

12 x 12.5kg

10 x 15kg

Superset

Bi's

Standing Ez Bar Curls

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

Preacher Curls

10 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

10 x 12kg - last three were slow negatives

Added 40 minutes cardio

Standard really.

Looking forward to bulking again and starting 5 x 5.

:rockon:

Surfer


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Legs and calves

Squats

5 sets

10 x 60kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 100kg

8 x 120kg

6 x 120kg

Drained today. Hard day at work .... weights a little down on last week but nothing to worry about.

Incline leg press

Big fun 100's stolen from Geo Stolen from Delhi

3 sets with 80kg

20reps/20secs rest

20reps/20secs rest

20reps/20secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

Did find these easier than last week TBH.

Standing Dumbell Lunges

10 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

7 x 12kg

Legs were fried at this point....

Leg Extensions

40kg

45kg

45kg

I'll be sore tomorrow!


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well as it turns out it wasn't just a hard day at work but I'm feeling a bit sick as well. Temperature and sweats. Diet was crap yesterday. I ate a lot of chocolate and went to bed..... :cursing:

Not feeling to great today either but its shoulders and tri's and some cardio this afternoon.

Legs were/are sore...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, i was bought a big box or chocolates for my birthday (not a chocolate person) and i still have easter eggs, now and again i get a chocolate craving and i indulge 

Sod the 100's, i take 5mins rest easy between sets on leg day, i dont care if it takes me 2 hours for a workout lol. 20 seconds, i'd be firing swear words and puke all over the place

nice image for ya! ha ha

good work


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Shoulders and Triceps

Happened on Thursday and I cant remember the weights.... :tongue:

30 minutes of Cardio with the dog in he morning and 30 in the gym later that day after weights.

Surfer


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Back

Deadlift

8 x 60kg

6 x 140kg

6 x 150kg

6 x 160kg

4 x 170kg

Dumbell Bent over rows

10 x 40kg

10 x 46kg

10 x 50kg

Cable Close Grip Pulldown

10 x 65kg

10 x 65kg

10 x 70kg

12 x 75kg

30 minutes cardio...

done


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Today is Chest and Calves

Just done 30 minutes walk with dog.... starvin now.

:tongue:


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

30 minutes cardio this morning was great as it was nice and cool before the sun came up and cooked the place.

Today was chest and Calves

Calves

Seated horizontal Leg press calve raises

10 x 100kg

10 x 100kg

10 x 100kg

10 x 100kg

Form is nice and strict in these.

Smiths standing Clave Raise

10 x 100kg

10 x 100kg

10 x 100kg

Seated Clave raise - - - Any heavier an this gets sore on the knees:cursing:

15 x 30kg

15 x 30kg

15 x 30kg

Chest

Dumbell Press

12 x 34kg

10 x 36kg

8 x 38kg

8 x 40kg

Inclined Barbell Press

12 x 65kg

10 x 70kg

8 x 75kg

8 x 75kg

Cable Fly

12 x 10kg

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

Superset

Pullovers - Will go much heavier next week, didn't really know where top start with these... I do now!

10 x 18kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 24kg

10 x 26kg

I say I should be able to bang out 4 sets of 28 next week

And then 30 minutes of cardio...

Done

Surfer


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

how come the seated calf raise gets sore on the knees?

have you a dodgy knee pad?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

How's the training coming dude??

Im trying to get upto see Delhi real soon so he can put me through CANDY....

So will let you know how i get on.

Geo


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> how come the seated calf raise gets sore on the knees?
> 
> have you a dodgy knee pad?


Not really. TBH Im not sure why. It just does lol.

I tried putting 20kg either side and repping it out but its just pressure on the knees rather than feeling anything in my calves.

15's still spot on for 15 reps and calves are killing me, so its all good.

I do heavier work on the other exercises.



Geo said:


> How's the training coming dude??
> 
> Im trying to get upto see Delhi real soon so he can put me through CANDY....
> 
> ...


Trainings going well. Still cutting at the minute however I have to be careful Im not loosing too much weight too quickly. So I may switch this static diet soon for a carb cycling one. Im lifting the carbs a bit and I'll watch what happens for now.

Funny you should mention Delhi, I PM'd him not so long ago and asked him to stick Candy in my journal so I could refer to it before training. I think the bollox likes making us wait!!!


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Legs

Squats

5 sets

10 x 60kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 100kg

10 x 120kg

5 x 130kg

Incline leg press

Big fun 100's stolen from Geo Stolen from Delhi

3 sets with 80kg

20reps/20secs rest

20reps/20secs rest

20reps/20secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

Definately found these easier than times before but then I had a training partner with me and the rest periods were longer.

Walking Barbell Lunges - Not an Olympic bar, but a shorter easier to carry bar. Weights are still total weight.

12 steps each leg x 27.5kg

12 steps each leg x 27.5kg

12 steps each leg x 27.5kg

Legs were rubbery after these. I can still go a little heavier than this for next week and Its definately easier to carry than dumbells!

Leg Extensions

10 x 40kg

10 x 42.5kg

10 x 45kg

Strict form on these with a short contraction squeeze at the top of the reps.

Done.

:surrender:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

i found the big fun 100's a little easier after doing them for a bit dude, so i decided to change my routine to shock my legs, it worked cudnt fekin walk next day.

So once they get used to that i'll go back to big fun 100's, and then onto Candy once Delhi show's me this one.

How the training going anyway??

Geo


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Busy week last week.

Shoulders and tri's were done, couldn't fit back in.

:cursing:

Today was chest and Calves

Chest

Dumbell Press

12 x 34kg

10 x 36kg

8 x 36kg

8 x 38kg

THis is down on last week. I hope my strength is not a direct result of loss of muscle during this cut. :confused1:

Higher Inclined Barbell Press

12 x 60kg

10 x 65kg

8 x 65kg

7 x 70kg

Cable Fly

12 x 10kg

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

Superset

Pullovers

10 x 26kg

10 x 26kg

10 x 28kg

10 x 28kg

I say I should be able to move this up a little next week

Chest was really pumped at this point. It looked alot bigger than my photo's and is nice to see what it could look like. :cool2:

And then 30 minutes of cardio...

I had more time on my hands than I first realised so I went back upstairs and added calves.

Calves

Seated Clave raise

15 x 30kg

15 x 30kg

15 x 30kg

15 x 30kg

Seated horizontal Leg press calve raises

15 x 100kg

15 x 100kg

15 x 100kg

15 x 100kg

Form is nice and strict in these.

Calves were pumped and burning.

Was difficult to change gears on the way home.

P.S. Those people who have sent me PM's, Im getting to it Im just a little busy... 

Surfer


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

any chance of some pics?

i cant remember anything from the bb4u days lol.

the drop in carbs could have been the main impact on your pressing


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> any chance of some pics?
> 
> i cant remember anything from the bb4u days lol.
> 
> the drop in carbs could have been the main impact on your pressing


Pics are on first page dude.

BB4U was a long time ago.

I was a skinny dude back then.

Several hundred kilos of food later and several pairs of reading glasses I'm much smarter about everything I do, and I still feel I don't know the half of it, lol.


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> any chance of some pics?


What... no comment....

Surely I have a 'good base'

lol

:laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

sorry mate, i post at work and get distracted by it lol.

you've got a great chest/back and arms on you! legs need more work though!

good base ha ha


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Legs

Squats

6 sets

10 x 60kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 100kg

10 x 120kg

10 x 120kg

10 x 100kg

I feel a huge difference in pushing 100kg and the 120kg.

I feel I could do 10 sets of the 100s but no where near that when it comes to the 120 sets :confused1:

Incline leg press

Big fun 100's stolen from Geo Stolen from Delhi

Total weight 80kg

20reps/20secs rest

20reps/20secs rest

20reps/20secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

10reps/10secs rest

Although I said I fund these easier last week I found these the worst yet this week. I felt real sick once I had finished and the sweat was lashing out of me.

No lunges... my legs just couldn't take it :surrender:

Leg Extensions

10 x 40kg

12 x 45kg

12 x 45kg

Strict form on these with a short contraction squeeze at the top of the reps.

Done.

Had to get my training partner top drive home I felt that sick....

Looking forward to next week!

:blink: :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have the numbers of this diet put together using Pscarbs recommendations, that is

Protein 1.5g per lb

Carbs Low days .5g per lb

Carbs Med days 1g per lb

Carbs High days 1.5g per lb

Fats Low (Carb High Day) days .25g per lb

Fats Med (Carb MeD Day) days .50g per lb

Fats High (Carb Low Day) days .75g per lb










So it looks like this at the minute.

Grams	Calories

HIGH

PROTEIN	237	948

CARBS	237	948

FATS	40	360

Total Calories 2256

MEDIUM

PROTEIN	237	948

CARBS	158	632

FATS	79	711

Total Calories 2291

LOW

PROTEIN	237	948

CARBS	79	316

FATS	119	1067

Total Calories 2331

I do 30 minutes cardio in the morning before I eat anything and was also wondering how to put this into the mix? Is there a best time?


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Legs are aching today.

Usually takes two days to feel just how good the workout was!

30 minutes am cardio done.

Hopefully get in for shoulders and Tris tonight.


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Tonight was shoulders and tris.

Couldn't drag my lazy ass out of bed this morning or cardio so th only cardio I managed to get was this evening at half nine with he dog fast pced walk.

Shoulders

Seated Dumbell Press

12 x 26kg

10 x 28kg

8 x 28kg

8 x 28kg

Behind The Neck Military Press

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

12 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

Upright Rows

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

SUPERSET

Front Weighted Raises

Gripping the 15kg wight at the side.

4 sets 15 Reps

Tri's

Skull Crushers

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

Pushdowns

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

Bodyweight Dips

4 sets 10

Done

Huge Pump on shoulders and Tri's

I must admit I looked awesome!

:tongue:


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Hello mate, thought i would pop over and check out your journal. I love the intensity you seem to train with. Those fun 100's look a blastmg:
> 
> Would kill for some size on my arms like that at the moment.
> 
> Colin


Legs Blitzers completely mate!

As for the Arms.... Genetically gifted there mate.

I rarely do Bi's and my tri's need smell the iron and there away!!!

Intensity is always there whether I'm on my own or with someone. I'm usually the soggy one dripping in the gym!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

ha ha, Big Fun 100's there catching on Eh.

Anyhoo, how's the training coming along dude?

Geo


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Geo said:


> ha ha, Big Fun 100's there catching on Eh.
> 
> Anyhoo, how's the training coming along dude?
> 
> Geo


Its going good mate.

Im working on my carb cycling diet, if I PM it through would you cast your eye over it and let me know what you think as it comes up all fuked up if I post it.

Cheers

:beer:


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Today was chest and Calves

Chest

Dumbell Press

12 x 32kg

10 x 34kg

8 x 36kg

6 x 38kg

Lower Inclined Barbell Press

12 x 60kg

10 x 65kg

8 x 65kg

7 x 70kg

Cable Fly

12 x 10kg

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

Superset

Pullovers

10 x 28kg

10 x 28kg

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

I think Im just about hitting the limit on these as it feels tight on the shoulders.

Calves

Seated horizontal Leg press calve raises

15 x 100kg

15 x 100kg

15 x 100kg

15 x 100kg

Seated Clave raise

15 x 30kg

15 x 30kg

15 x 30kg

15 x 30kg

And then 30 minutes of cardio...


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

My stag week is coming up this weekend so its going to be an all out and out beer and food fest. Going to Newcastle and do some disco dancin!

Carb Cycling will commence when I get back in Prep for my wedding in Dec.

****ed up!

Prep for your wedding!

:tongue:


----------

